# Recruiting the mini-snowman army



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's the start of em so far....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 11, 2020)

Interesting. I’ll be watching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2020)

After seeing yours from last year, I'm planning to try a few. Don't have your array of colors, but got some interesting things. Mine will be less an army, and more like a squad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2020)

trc65 said:


> After seeing yours from last year, I'm planning to try a few. Don't have your array of colors, but got some interesting things. Mine will be less an army, and more like a squad.


Those are all my pen blank cut offs. I have to make at least one full sized snowman for Michele. I make her one every year. These may turn into ornaments after. I have a ton of eye hooks and ribbon to hang em. 
I need to put together some wood ones too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2020)

This is going to be good! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok. I finally have begun assembling the mini snowman army...
This was a left over resin blank from a pen I made my grandson's teacher.
Her favorite color is Teal. And this blank was called teal tango. Perfect.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2020)

Very cool! Love that color, and I love the tall hat.

I'm a little less than half done with my little army, but plan to work tonight to get most of the rest turned. Going to get real cold here Christmas Eve day, so trying to get everything done before then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

Dang Marc, you're on a roll! Nice ones man!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Still have a few more to do....but here's todays effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice color combos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2020)

Cuter than heck! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Colorful bunch, I like them!

Also like the base you've turned on some of them, I'll have to keep that in mind for the future. Some of mine fall over too easily when you walk by them and the floor moves.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow! I love these! You just put them in pen jaws and go to town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I made a threaded wood plate with a center dowel on it, and glue the blanks to that, along with a 60° live center to hold em steady. After the hats are shaped and sanded polished, then I remove the live center to finish the top of the hat. Then when its finished I part it off at a slight bevel inside the hat very gently so it doesn't fly away.
Almost the same with the snowmen. I'll have to take a bunch of pix on the next few I do...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I made a threaded wood plate with a center dowel on it, and glue the blanks to that, along with a 60° live center to hold em steady. After the hats are shaped and sanded polished, then I remove the live center to finish the top of the hat. Then when its finished I part it off at a slight bevel inside the hat very gently so it doesn't fly away.
> Almost the same with the snowmen. I'll have to DO A THREAD IN THE CLASSROOM on the next few I do...


Isn't this what you meant to say????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tony said:


> Isn't this what you meant to say????


Yes dear....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I made a threaded wood plate with a center dowel on it, and glue the blanks to that, along with a 60° live center to hold em steady. After the hats are shaped and sanded polished, then I remove the live center to finish the top of the hat. Then when its finished I part it off at a slight bevel inside the hat very gently so it doesn't fly away.
> Almost the same with the snowmen. I'll have to take a bunch of pix on the next few I do...


I do mine a little differently, be interesting to see your method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2020)

All are very cool, I dont know how I missed this, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2021)

Very, very Cool! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2021)

And the last one for the season. An actual cherry wooden snowman. Not a mini...he's 5-1/2" tall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Very, very Cool! Love it!


Thanks. I used your snowman body shape you had posted. I like it. 
I still need to get a pic of the one I gave my neice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2021)

That's what's so great about these, you can imply so much about their character with just a little change in body shape, height, hat style, etc.

Love the clear one(s) you've done, have a couple of clear 1" diameter bars to play with and some 1.5" sq call blanks for hats. Now that Christmas is over, they will just be "winter" decor!


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for keeping me enthused and entertained today. My favorite is the clear one with the orange hat.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2021)

My neice sent me a picture of the one I gave her. Woo hoo

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

